# DUKE



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

This Is Duke (BOXER) @ 5months. He's currently alittle over 6 months and alittle over 50 pounds.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Big guy there 

My dog is 5 years old and is about 52 lbs.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

L8models said:


> This Is Duke (BOXER) @ 5months. He's currently alittle over 6 months and alittle over 50 pounds.


Boxers are extremely cool dogs. A really good friend of mine has one.



L8models said:


> He's currently alittle over 6 months and alittle over 50 pounds.


My Golden Retriever is just over 3 years old and weighs 95lbs. For his build, he's at his perfect weight. It's pretty funny to watch him and my buddy's Boxer play. After watching them play together for the first time, I quickly learned why they call boxers...Boxers.


----------



## Cope's Distributing (Feb 24, 2009)

My sister has two boxers that are so hyper. Her male is brindle and her female is fawn and white. People are always scared of them when they go to her house. They are always jumping up on their hind legs and danceing around.


----------

